# Russian bottles: ÃÂ¿ÃÂ¾ÃÂ¶ÃÂ°ÃÂ»Ã‘Æ’ÃÂ¹Ã‘ÂÃ‘â€šÃÂ° ÃÂ¿ÃÂµÃ‘â‚¬ÃÂµÃÂ²ÃÂµÃÃÂ¸Ã‘â€šÃÂµ



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2011)

*Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

What do they say???


----------



## epackage (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

Top one says "Send to your friend..." and the bottom one says "....in West Paterson".....LOL


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

[8D]


----------



## peejrey (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

translate.google.com

 works pretty well...
 My computer just is not doing to well tonight...


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

My computer doesn't type the Russian alphabet too well, there ain't enough buttons on the keyboard Peej.. []
 Looks like JOETHECROW already figured out the green one, a Richter's Pain Expeller, but I'd love to know the exact translations on them..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

LoL,...[] I wonder if early Russian error bottles had a 'normal' correct facing "N"?           [sm=lol.gif] [sm=lol.gif] [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*



> My computer doesn't type the Russian alphabet too well,


 
 Charlie,...How'd you get it to type the thread title??? [8|]  []


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

Boy, I can't put anything past you guys.. []


----------



## peejrey (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

MbRATsA
 Bchtylki
 They're both quite tricky, this is the best I could get on the blue one.
 The emb. is just not to readable...


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

Keep at it, Peej, it's good brain exercise! I'll be sure to come straight to you with the German ones, mein lieber Herr!


----------



## peejrey (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

Could you write the words on the pad a tad more clearly?
 if not I'll try again...


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

Hey Peej, congrats on winning Deepbluedigger's prize drawing! []

 Now, could you study up on the  CYRILLIC ALPHABET for me and see what you can work out with it?


----------



## peejrey (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

RI EYSIKO
 FAD. RIHTERGKO
 ANCHOR
 Stump-expeller
 Best I could do on the green one..


----------



## peejrey (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

SORRY JOE[&o]
 Google translate says different[&o]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

Hey Chuck,
 The second full word on the blue bottle is "bottle" pronounced 'boo-till-key'. My guess is that the first word is a name - Mrana's second bottles.

 The first bottle has a proprietor who is fabricating the Ricter's pain expellor. My guess . . . "R. E. Vesbeko / preshde (prepared?) / fad (fab?) Rickterbeko / yakornie (no idea on this word) / pain expellor.


----------



## peejrey (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

MBRATSA
 2VK
 BOTTLE
 Blue one to dur best of my knowledge ...


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

Hey Bob, that's helpful gleanings from you.. maybe this line embossed on one side is a clue.. it's not a mold mark, maybe a half-way line..?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

Very interestnig line. I can see that it is on the surface but if I pretend, I imagine its a bird swing on the inside.

 Maybe then Ruskies like to know when they are half way down so that someone can start standing in line for more??


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

And I see that someopne else translated "yakornie" as anchor. Makes sense.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

"Maybe then Ruskies like to know when they are half way down so that someone can start standing in line for more??" -Bobka

 Nah.. this was made before the revolution, there were no lines then.. I mean those lines.. this one was there.. but way dernit!?


----------



## peejrey (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*



> Maybe then Ruskies like to know when they are half way down so that someone can start standing in line for more??


 Probably showed how much Vodka was in it...


----------



## peejrey (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

! Ð­Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¸Ñ‚ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°ÐµÑ‚ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ!
 Ð¯ Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ð½Ðµ Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ñƒ Ð¸ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÐ·Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Google Translate Ð¿Ñ€Ð°Ð²Ð¾, Ð½Ð¾ Ñ‚Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÐºÐ¾ ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ, Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¾Ð½ Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ€Ð¸Ñ‚. Ð¯ Ð¿Ñ€ÐµÐ´Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð°Ð³Ð°ÑŽ, Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ ÑÑ‚Ð¾ Ð±Ñ‹Ð» Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð½ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÑˆÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ ÐºÐ¾Ð»Ð¸Ñ‡ÐµÑÑ‚Ð²Ð° Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÐºÐ¸
 _Preston


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

I am not using a translator. This is really out of my head.
 Here is my shot at Peerjay's Russian junk . . .

 I am really writing this. (More precisely "This is really written by me").
 I cannot even use Google translate correctly, but only to say, what it says. I suggest that this was full of large (presumably 'high') quality vodka.

 How'd I do Peerjay?


----------



## peejrey (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

I apologize, Firefox kept failing on me so I did a short rant...
 Bob you were close, with the exception of some angry words..[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

That's why I posted this, Kamerad Reyome.. []


----------



## peejrey (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

I might have ripped it up a little though..[&o]
 That's German Charlie..
 Vielleicht sollte ich wieder Englisch ...


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

Don't fret, little fellow.. I'm a fan of all types of attention.. []


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*



> Bob you were close, with the exception of some angry words..


 Thanks Peerjay.
 I believe that you found the polite translator because there were no angry words in there (or angry birds for that matter).


----------



## peejrey (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

Charlie:If you post it in spanish I can help you more.
 Bob: There are only 3 german words I need to know, and the first goes with the other two. . . . . . .
 Like a compound word.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

How have you to the German speaking become,  Pressed-on? I lived there for a year, in the nearness of Koblenz..


----------



## peejrey (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

Ein gift von meiner english teacher.
 She used to teach german, and gave me some stuff..


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

I trust you mean 'Geschenk', PJ.. Gift means.. poison.. [:-]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 11, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*



> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Hey Bob, that's helpful gleanings from you.. maybe this line embossed on one side is a clue.. it's not a mold mark, maybe a half-way line..?


 
 Maybe it was a hair product, and that was a "Mix to" line?


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 12, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*

Hi all;  I had to see what this thread was covering.  Regarding that bar on the flat panel, I assume it was for a two part label.  Interesting though because I have never even read about the glass industry development in Russia.  RED Matthews


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 12, 2011)

*RE: Russian bottles: Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ*






 Hey Charles,

 That's the spittin image, only in Green, of an F.A.D. Richter Pain Expeller.






 From Matt. And Matt's example is another International edition. I've got a couple of their more common American cousins around here somewhere. The embossing, I believe is "FAD Richter and Co. Pain-Expeller for Rheumatism, Gout, Neuralgia, Colds etc." 

 How'd you come by that beauty?


----------

